# Talk to someone who understands



## 604 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I never thought I would post anything on this website but here I am. I a 21 year old female from Vancouver, BC. I was diagnosed with IBS-D abou 3 years ago. Just looking for someone (maybe around the same, male or female) to talk to who understands what it feels like to have ibs. If anyone would like to talk or meet up and talk just send me a message







.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

604 said:


> Hi everyone, I never thought I would post anything on this website but here I am. I a 21 year old female from Vancouver, BC. I was diagnosed with IBS-D abou 3 years ago. Just looking for someone (maybe around the same, male or female) to talk to who understands what it feels like to have ibs. If anyone would like to talk or meet up and talk just send me a message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI im just 22 and ihave IBS d my specialist said he thought mine might be in my head. it really annoyed me because i know its not. Feel free to pm me


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

604 said:


> Hi everyone, I never thought I would post anything on this website but here I am. I a 21 year old female from Vancouver, BC. I was diagnosed with IBS-D abou 3 years ago. Just looking for someone (maybe around the same, male or female) to talk to who understands what it feels like to have ibs. If anyone would like to talk or meet up and talk just send me a message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little older, 27 girl, but if you want to chat feel free to message me. I've been dealing with IBS-D since I was 15 so I know how crappy it can be.


----------



## Mallory Holt (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I am eighteen and have had IBS for 1 year. I am seeing a holistic doctor and a nutritionist and they have given me lots of tips that have helped. I would love to share them with you.


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

I just feel like seriously hurting someone when I'm told is all in my head!F*ck Them!Let them live with IBD for a cuple of years before telling me is all in my head. Let's see how well they like it...Hunf.Sorry... It just really pisses me off. Specially when is someone close to me who should really know better.


----------



## katherine3 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm 20 & I have IBD too, would love to chat, but meeting up may be an issue as I live in England haha!I had a doctor who was really rude to me about it for a few years just because she was frustrated that she couldn't treat me really I think. But she used to say nothing was wrong with me. I changed doctors, my GP now is very understanding and has prescribed me anti-spasmodics which hep to control my symptoms.ps. I agree with you Ignea! It makes me so angry!!


----------

